# buying new pc budget 30k help plz



## Rockstar11 (Jan 14, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
 Ans: Mid Range Gaming PC. Playing HD Movies. 3D Videos.

right now i dont want to play latest game.  i want to starting gaming again with.  GTA Series. POP Series.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
 Ans: 30k to 35k

3. Planning to overclock?
 Ans: No

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
 Ans: Windows 7 - 8 

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
 Ans: 500GB ( planing to buy WD Caviar Blue 500 GB Desktop Internal Hard Drive)

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
 Ans: 23 Inch Full HD PASSIVE 3D HDMI LED monitor (Planing to buy LG Passive 3D cinema LG 23 inch LED - D2342P Monitor

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
 Ans: Keyboard - Mouse - Dvd drive. Sound Card . Graphic Card

8. When are you planning to buy the system? 
 Ans: in this week

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
 Ans:assembler

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
 Ans: Gujarat - buying locally  if price is low on net i will buy online.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
 Ans: my friend suggest me this config.

RAM - Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM 

Monitor - LG 3D cinema LG 23 inch LED - D2342P Monitor (Black) 

WD Caviar Blue 500 GB Desktop Internal Hard Drive 

Intel/Gigabyte Intel Pentium Processor G630 and Gigabyte GA-H61M-S2P Motherboar Combo Motherboard


i have creative 5.1 sound blaster platinum audigy sound card ex  and Xfx Geforce 7300le graphic card. 
so onboard sound and graphic is better or i have to install this card?


----------



## Naxal (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow.. The Display alone will eat up more than half the budget. I doubt if the 7300LE can pull that display resolution.


#ComponentModelPriceComment/Link1ProcessorIntel Pentium G645 (Dual Core)Rs. 3500/-2MotherboardIntel DH61HORs. 3000/-3RAMG.Skill / Corsair value Series 4GB DDR-III 1333 MHzRs. 1100/-4HDDWB Blue 500 GBRs. 3400/-5Cabinet + PSUiBallRs. 1500/-6MonitorYour LG DisplayRs. 16500/-9TotalIf purchased from locally (10/15% more if from online )Rs. 30k

But I seriously doubt if that Display can be pulled by this 7300LE GPU you are planning to use. I wonder, may be the onboard iGP of Intel would be stronger than that card


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 14, 2013)

Naxal said:


> Wow.. The Display alone will eat up more than half the budget. I doubt if the 7300LE can pull that display resolution.
> 
> 
> #ComponentModelPriceComment/Link1ProcessorIntel Pentium G645 (Dual Core)Rs. 3500/-2MotherboardIntel DH61HORs. 3000/-3RAMG.Skill / Corsair value Series 4GB DDR-III 1333 MHzRs. 1100/-4HDDWB Blue 500 GBRs. 3400/-5Cabinet + PSUiBallRs. 1500/-6MonitorYour LG DisplayRs. 16500/-9TotalIf purchased from locally (10/15% more if from online )Rs. 30k
> ...



thank you.. i also thinking onboard igp is more strong than my external 7300le graphic card

what about Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H Motherboard??


----------



## Naxal (Jan 15, 2013)

> what about Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H Motherboard??



It will extend your budget. and for the mentioned processor with no OC need, i dont think you need more than than unless in very near future (in few months) you plan to upgrade to a more powerful Core i5 type processor of same socket


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 15, 2013)

But does intel HD graphics support 3D??

AFAIK you will be needing atleast GT520/GT610 for 3D...
Other members are requested to throw some light on it


----------



## Naxal (Jan 15, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> But does intel HD graphics support 3D??
> 
> AFAIK you will be needing atleast GT520/GT610 for 3D...
> Other members are requested to throw some light on it



No, I too dont think neither the iGP of G645 nor the 7300LE can actually run the display and its features properly 

I said, I guess the Intel iGP in G645 is stringer than 7300LE


----------



## draco21 (Jan 15, 2013)

Dude you need better graphics card for using 3D features of your monitor.
also you wont enjoy passive 3D very much......[i dont]


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 15, 2013)

Naxal said:


> It will extend your budget. and for the mentioned processor with no OC need, i dont think you need more than than unless in very near future (in few months) you plan to upgrade to a more powerful Core i5 type processor of same socket



how much? extend budget?


----------



## Naxal (Jan 15, 2013)

Rockstar11 said:


> how much? extend budget?



By around Rs. 1.5k / 1.8k i guess..

Only benefit over H61 is USB 3.0 ports and SATA 6.0

Now unless you are using a SSD, SATA6.0 wont make much difference and unless you are with higher end processor, like i5, the B75 chipset wont offer real benefit with G645 either 

So will you spend ??

Better to think spending more to accommodate an AMD A10 APU to use the fullest of your selected display


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 15, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> But does intel HD graphics support 3D??
> 
> AFAIK you will be needing atleast GT520/GT610 for 3D...
> Other members are requested to throw some light on it



but its passive 3d. 
not active 3d  (sorry i dont have much idea in 3D)



Naxal said:


> By around Rs. 1.5k / 1.8k i guess..
> 
> Only benefit over H61 is USB 3.0 ports and SATA 6.0
> 
> ...



if i buy AMD A10-5800K  which motherboard i need??

and how much i have to spend more ? 
total budget of pc?


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 15, 2013)

AMD A10-5800K - Rs 8400
ASUS F2A85-M-LE MOTHERBOARD - Rs 5750


----------



## Naxal (Jan 15, 2013)

^^^
another option is that one can also add a GPU too , like ATI HD 6670 1GB GDDR5 @ Rs. 5k over the intel config


----------



## Cilus (Jan 15, 2013)

Buddy, the LG Monitor mentioned here is a great VFM Monitor for watching 3D content (More) and Gaming (Little less). You won't find any Active 3D display below 21K, you need to spend 22.5K to get a decent Active 3D Display (120 Hz refresh rate) and then you need to spend another 7K to get Active 3D Polarized Glasses.

In Active 3D display, you are shown 2 images within 1/60 seconds,each of which having the same resolution of the Display's max supported resolution which is 1920X1080 for full HD display, one for your right eye and one for your left eye, each having duration of 1/120 sec. The powered  Polarized glass which you're wearing will mix those images for you and your brain will see it as a 3D object having depth.

But passive 3D displays run at 60 Hz and they use little different policy. For a 1920X1080 Monitor you have 1080 horizontal scan lines, each of them consisting of 1920 pixels. Now if you number the horizontal scan likes 1, 2, 3,.........,100, 101, 102, 103........., 1079, 1080, you will have 540 even horizontal(2, 4, 6, 8, 10.....1080) scanlines and 540 odd scan lines (1, 3, 5, 7,.....1079). Now in a passive 3D display which is capable of showing only 1 image at 1/60 sec (60 Hz refresh rate), draws the scanlines in pair, one for your left eye and one for your right eye. So in our example, *the scan line 1 will be rendered for your Left eye and the same thing will be rendered for your right eye in the Scan Line 2*. So the pairing will be left-right for same pixels for these pairs:- (1,2), (3,4), (5,6).......,(1079,1080). Each of the scan line pair will have same pixel information but one for left eye and one for right eye. As a result your brain will hallucinate the 3D effect. *But here point to be noted, since Pairs of Scan Lines are showing same information, just rendered differently for left and right eye, the effective resolution for 3D content will be 1920X540*

The LG Monitor uses TriDef 3D software for AMD HD3D technology and offers great level of tweaks. It also provide good and regular software update which provides the already tested Game profiles for 3D. So whenever you will start a game from Tridef launcher, if the game profile is present in its database, will be automatically applied. You can also tweak it as per your preference on the fly.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 15, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Buddy, the LG Monitor mentioned here is a great VFM Monitor for watching 3D content (More) and Gaming (Little less). You won't find any Active 3D display below 21K, you need to spend 22.5K to get a decent Active 3D Display (120 Hz refresh rate) and then you need to spend another 7K to get Active 3D Polarized Glasses.
> 
> In Active 3D display, you are shown 2 images within 1/60 seconds,each of which having the same resolution of the Display's max supported resolution which is 1920X1080 for full HD display, one for your right eye and one for your left eye, each having duration of 1/120 sec. The powered  Polarized glass which you're wearing will mix those images for you and your brain will see it as a 3D object having depth.
> 
> ...



thanks for the info..

so Intel config are good for LG 3D monitor? or i have to go for AMD Config?



draco21 said:


> Dude you need better graphics card for using 3D features of your monitor.
> also you wont enjoy passive 3D very much......[i dont]



are using passive 3d monitor?



The Incinerator said:


> AMD A10-5800K - Rs 8400
> ASUS F2A85-M-LE MOTHERBOARD - Rs 5750



what about AMD 3.6 GHz AM3+ FX4100 Processor ?? Rs. 6046


----------



## ico (Jan 15, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> AMD A10-5800K - Rs 8400
> ASUS F2A85-M-LE MOTHERBOARD - Rs 5750


My suggestion is to go for this CPU + Mobo combo.



Rockstar11 said:


> what about AMD 3.6 GHz AM3+ FX4100 Processor ?? Rs. 6046


A10-5800K's processor is faster than FX-4100.

A10-5800K is actually an APU. CPU and GPU in one chip. Its GPU is also very very fast. You don't need to buy a discrete graphic card with it.

It is like more than 10 times faster than your XFX 7300 LE as far as graphics are concerned.  It is going to be fine for your gaming needs.

Processor is equal to Core i3 3rd gen. If you go with FX-4100, then you need to buy a graphic card. Same with i3 as Intel's built-in GPU is slow.

A10-5800K is the perfect balance.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 15, 2013)

Naxal said:


> ^^^
> another option is that one can also add a GPU too , like ATI HD 6670 1GB GDDR5 @ Rs. 5k over the intel config



thanks 
but price is almost same both

amd pc = 36650
intel pc = 35.000 (with ATI HD 6670 1GB GDDR5 external graphic card)

 so which is better for lg 3d monitor?


so my Xfx Geforce 7300le graphic card ab kisi kaam ka nahi raha...  and i have to extend pc budget 30k to 36k


----------



## Cilus (Jan 15, 2013)

Intel PC with which Processor? Don't forget, G645 from Intel is a Dual Core Processor without HT support. There are games like Far Cry 3 where these Pentium Dual Core Processors have already started to show their limitations....it is almost 20 FPS lower when same Graphics card HD 7970 was used, than Core i3.
On the other hand, A10-5800K is a Quad Core Processor and offers far better performance, almost equal to i3 3220 in gaming and  better in multi-threaded applications.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 15, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Intel PC with which Processor? Don't forget, G645 from Intel is a Dual Core Processor without HT support. There are games like Far Cry 3 where these Pentium Dual Core Processors have already started to show their limitations....it is almost 20 FPS lower when same Graphics card HD 7970 was used, than Core i3.
> On the other hand, A10-5800K is a Quad Core Processor and offers far better performance, almost equal to i3 3220 in gaming and  better in multi-threaded applications.



Intel Pentium G645 (Dual Core)


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 15, 2013)

In your scheme of things and budget stick to an AMD APU based system.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 16, 2013)

ico said:


> My suggestion is to go for this CPU + Mobo combo.
> 
> 
> A10-5800K's processor is faster than FX-4100.
> ...



thanks ico 

just reading flipkart user review..

AMD's Latest Power Toy - ill help you how to build a power rig for mid range gaming.

 *Now why is this better than Intel (Compare AMD and Intel with inbuilt Graphics only)
 A10 5800K vs i3/i5/i7 (Max intel would have its HD4000 graphics) - Intel grapihics is nowhere compared to amd's ATI HD 7660D for gaming of course,, its like comparing an aeroplane to a bicycle. FPS set to high/ultra high for amd would get you to 35-40 FPS for crysis and the latest hardcore games, which would be only 5-10 for intels'
 Check the gaming CPU benchmarks for AMD and you will know the difference.

 *why to buy AMD A10:
 1. Want an economic and budget restrained CPU - would cost 40-50% less than intel
 2. A gaming rig without spending much
 3. Mostly for gaming. If multitasking is the main obj, go for the new piledriver with 8 cores
 4. Do not want to buy a Graphic card soon or ever - Intel rig(i5) + ext graphic card = best gaming and all purpose rig, only go for intel if u are not a budget gamer and money is not an issue.

 * Now the Gaming RiG
 1. AMD A10
 2.Motherboard: go for a midrange MoBo. I have Gigabyte F2A55M-HD2 with crossfire support. No need to go for high end, instead u can get one ati HD 6650 at a later stage and use it in Xfire for epic performance (expect another 10-15 inc in FPS)
 3. AMD heats, but like the old athlon where you could cook omlettes, this is a 100w Processor and K=overclock, means more power req = more heating. always good to go for a cpu cooler. EVO 212 or Hyper T4 by cooler master is the easy choice. both around 2-2.2k
 CAUTION: the FM2 architecture is wierd, very wierd i'd say. You cannot mount it horizontally, If u mount it vertically on the processor then forget the use of COrsair Venegeance rams or rams with heatsinks. No issues for an intel based MobO thou, plently of space and mounting type differs in both.
 4. So i had to go for Transcend 2x4 GB Ram (1333M). Use in Dual channel mode for max efficiency.
 CAUTION- 8 GB ram for 32 bit OS means only 2.5 GB usable. You need to use a 64 bit OS to maximize its usage cap to 7.5 GB
 5.Cabinet: better to go for a mid range gaming cabinet. Either CM elite series or Zebronics Fantasy. I've got Zebronics. It has two side fans and one front fan illuminating lustrous green lighting.
 If u have Zebronics Fantasy or the likes and also fit Hyper T4, then u gotta remove one of the cabinet fans and mount it to the CPU Cooler so that u are able to fit the flaps of the cabinets.
 Caution: Playing CnC4 - Tiberium twilight in low detail with my old Zebronics 450W PSU was very smooth. I increased the graphic settings to hIgh, worked for 15 mins and then BOOM!!!! Whether u go for latest i5 or AMD A10, build what all components you can get ur hands on, DO NOT FORGET ABOUT THE PSU - Its THE MAIN COMPONENT. If u buy a cheap one, u might end up blowing up the whole Mobo + Ram + G Card. This is one time investment so make a proper choice. 
 CM Thunder 500 or corsair cx 500 or Seasonic would be a better choice. Expect them to start from 3K. Ive got the Thunder. Works with ease
 6. HDD - I'd recommend WD any day. 
 7. DvD - in a world of portability, go for a DvD writer only if u are planning to install already bough games. Boot fromUSB flash drives - better and faster
 8. Sound card - if u r planning to go 5.1, sound card is a must. Asus Xonar fits the bill. If u dont want to spend that much, go for F&D 2.1 - exceptional sound quality for the price and RMS wattage
 Earphones - Sennheiser/ Denon/ Kilpch 
 9. Mouse - CS/CnC/FPS - logitech mx 518 is a very good choice. Go for razer only if u play a lot of RPG/MMORPG. If u go for higher end models, do invest in Razer's mousepad or else kiss the mouse's sensitivity goodbye. Now dont get the MX to play only Pocket Tanks or Need For Speed
 10. KB - No idea,, go for anyone u like.

 Bottom line - A10 is way better for gaming if u dont plan to go for Discrete GPU. Coz if u do go for one, then the internal processors graphics would be unusable. U can only Xfire a couple of graphic cards. Chk the Processor's recommended GPU for Xfire
 P.S: Xfire/crossfire means u can utilize both the inbuilt processor Graphics and additional GPU.
 If u go for A10 - CPU Cooler + Good 500w PSU is a must. 
 High End games in mid detail would give very good FPS, 
 This AMD CPU (Processor, CPU Cooler, MoBo, Ram, PSU, Cabinet) would cost you around 25K and can play any game u name it with ease. The same rig with Intel would cost you around 35K and u wont be able to play games in mid to high level detail with ease, u need to spend another 10-15K on a Graphic card and 600w PSU. 
 Its all about what u wanna do with your cpu would matter in the end.

 Hope this detailed survey help



The Incinerator said:


> In your scheme of things and budget stick to an AMD APU based system.



hmmm thanks

. AMD heats more?

which cpu cooler and cabinet good for amd system???

i never used AMD system before


----------



## draco21 (Jan 16, 2013)

I dont have 3d monitor but have seen it a couple of times at friend's house. I don't like it very much(maybe it is just me)

evo 212 will do very well but you may not need it if you wont overclock......


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 17, 2013)

AMD-A10 vs Intel I5 ?
i cant seem to make up my mind..

some people say the i5 is better... 

Assemblers suggest to go for intel.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 17, 2013)

i5 ???
That too in that small budget... ???

As u ask abt i5 vs A10 i accept that i5 is hell faster but in real life the power of AMD is good enough for upto high loads dont expect insane performance although.

Ignore assemblers they are dumbest


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 17, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> i5 ???
> That too in that small budget... ???
> 
> As u ask abt i5 vs A10 i accept that i5 is hell faster but in real life the power of AMD is good enough for upto high loads dont expect insane performance although.
> ...



hmm thanks for the info.

so i5 is out of budget.. 

thanks..

but i am still confused what to choose AMD or INTEL


----------



## Cilus (Jan 17, 2013)

OP, at your budget, getting a good Core i5 based processor and good Graphics card is not possible. There is no doubt that i5 is superior in processing power than A10-5800K but the cheapest i5 will cost you around 11K but comes with HD2500 which is useless in gaming. So again you have to invest another 6 to 7K for a good Graphics card, exceeding your budget by quite a margin.


----------



## ico (Jan 17, 2013)

A10-5800K will run games faster than i5 Ivy Bridge as it has a much faster discrete integrated GPU.

If you want to run games on Intel, invest on a discrete GPU i.e. spend 5.5K more on something like HD 6670.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 17, 2013)

draco21 said:


> I dont have 3d monitor but have seen it a couple of times at friend's house. I don't like it very much(maybe it is just me)
> 
> evo 212 will do very well but you may not need it if you wont overclock......



hmmm okkk
thanks


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 17, 2013)

ico said:


> A10-5800K will run games faster than i5 Ivy Bridge as it has a much faster *discrete GPU.*



Pls explain...


----------



## ico (Jan 17, 2013)

meant integrated.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 18, 2013)

guys wht about this AMD  config.???

 PROCESSOR - AMD A10-5800K @Rs 8400

 MOTHERBOARD - Asus F2A85-M-LE @Rs 5750

 RAM - Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB @Rs. 1899

 CABINET - _____ ??

 WD Caviar Blue 500 GB Desktop Internal Hard Drive with 64 MB Cache @Rs. 3439

PSU -___ ??

COOLER - Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO Cooler@Rs. 1469

Monitor - LG Passive 3D cinema LG 23 inch LED - D2342P Monitor @Rs 16500


----------



## Cilus (Jan 18, 2013)

Buddy, I have posted several times which probably includes your thread too that the M-LE Motherboard contains only 2 Ram slots and adding a single 4GB module will severely affect the Ram upgrade path. If you want to increase Ram then you have to limited with 4GB Module for Dual Channel mode, limiting max ram capacity to 8GB. If you add 8GB X 1 in future, the two ram modules, being in different size, won't run in dual channel config, resulting performance decrease.

So get a single 8GB 1600 MHz RAm. FOr Brands, I have mentioned already in this thread. In fact, I am not getting any idea about your budget because the rate at which you are changing the configurations.....suddenly you have chosen a 8K + Motherboard and then again jumping back to a sub 6K Motherboard. Give us a proper idea about the budget please for the components.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jan 18, 2013)

i bought an i5 2310, recently in a budget of 25 k (a few bucks less , to be specific)
yup, that was without monitor, but it had the things in my siggy..


the OP can also buy the value series ram ..

IMO , 
the OP can get I5 3450 around 11 k.
i was offered I5 3450 for 10.7k


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 18, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Buddy, I have posted several times which probably includes your thread too that the M-LE Motherboard contains only 2 Ram slots and adding a single 4GB module will severely affect the Ram upgrade path. If you want to increase Ram then you have to limited with 4GB Module for Dual Channel mode, limiting max ram capacity to 8GB. If you add 8GB X 1 in future, the two ram modules, being in different size, won't run in dual channel config, resulting performance decrease.
> 
> So get a single 8GB 1600 MHz RAm. FOr Brands, I have mentioned already in this thread. In fact, I am not getting any idea about your budget because the rate at which you are changing the configurations.....suddenly you have chosen a 8K + Motherboard and then again jumping back to a sub 6K Motherboard. Give us a proper idea about the budget please for the components.



thanks.. i think i dont have any other choice...?? i have to buy amd 10
and extend budget to 40k

whats the price of 8gb ram?



suggest me good cabinet for this AMD config

PROCESSOR - AMD A10-5800K @Rs 8400

MOTHERBOARD - Asus F2A85-M-LE @Rs 5750

RAM - Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB @Rs. 1899

CABINET - _____ ??

WD Caviar Blue 500 GB Desktop Internal Hard Drive with 64 MB Cache @Rs. 3439

COOLER - Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO Cooler@Rs. 1469

Monitor - LG Passive 3D cinema LG 23 inch LED - D2342P Monitor @Rs 16500


----------



## draco21 (Jan 19, 2013)

get 8 GB ram you are buying an A10....

also NZXT gamma would do good 2.6K..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 19, 2013)

draco21 said:


> get 8 GB ram you are buying an A10....
> 
> also NZXT gamma would do good 2.6K..



but right now i dont need 8gb.

NZXT gamma not available here..


----------



## draco21 (Jan 19, 2013)

YOU dont need 8 GB

The A10 needs 8GB...

this is because it has a good integrated GPU which will share the main ram  that you put in.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jan 19, 2013)

get cooler master cm elite 311


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 19, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> get cooler master cm elite 311



Only Two Fans 



draco21 said:


> YOU dont need 8 GB
> 
> The A10 needs 8GB...
> 
> this is because it has a good integrated GPU which will share the main ram  that you put in.



hmm okk thanks.. which 8gb ram is good?


----------



## draco21 (Jan 19, 2013)

IMO G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) PC RAM (F3-12800CL10S-8GBXL) - G.Skill: Flipkart.com


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 20, 2013)

draco21 said:


> IMO G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) PC RAM (F3-12800CL10S-8GBXL) - G.Skill: Flipkart.com



ok thanks.. but i just read user comment on flipkart

"CAUTION: the Socket FM2 architecture is wierd, very wierd i'd say. You cannot mount it horizontally, If u mount it vertically on the processor then forget the use of COrsair Venegeance rams or rams with heatsinks. No issues for an intel based MobO thou, plently of space and mounting type differs in both."



cooler master cm elite 311 enough for amd a10? 
amd processors consume more power n have heating issues? 

any other better Cabinet in terms of cooling and looks??

and which is the best cpu cooler? EVO 212 or Hyper T4  ?


----------



## Minion (Jan 20, 2013)

Rockstar11 said:


> thanks ico
> AMD heats more?
> 
> which cpu cooler and cabinet good for amd system???
> ...



It is thing of past it now run much cooler so no need to worry.



Rockstar11 said:


> ok thanks.. but i just read user comment on flipkart
> 
> "CAUTION: the Socket FM2 architecture is wierd, very wierd i'd say. You cannot mount it horizontally, If u mount it vertically on the processor then forget the use of COrsair Venegeance rams or rams with heatsinks. No issues for an intel based MobO thou, plently of space and mounting type differs in both."
> 
> ...



1)Get NZXT Beta Evo Mid Tower Black Steel Cabinet 
LINK
NZXT Beta Evo Mid Tower Black Steel Cabinet
consumes more power and it doesn't have heating issue 

No offence dude but Do you feel AMD are producing room heaters  don't worry for that.What ever you are listening about AMD are just rumours nothing more.


----------



## ico (Jan 20, 2013)

The biggest room heater ever was Pentium 4.

I guess Rockstar11 has that chip.

CPU cooler is not needed for A10-5800K if you are out of budget.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 21, 2013)

Minion said:


> It is thing of past it now run much cooler so no need to worry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the reply.... okk so no problem with amd 

okk but NZXT  cabinet not available here... dont know why..  suggest me some other good cabinet.

and which PSU i have to buy? 

500 W Power Output?


----------



## Minion (Jan 21, 2013)

Get it online from prime ABGB from mentioned link.for power supply get corsair CX430v2.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 22, 2013)

i just saw Asus VG VG23AH 23-Inch Screen LED-lit 3D IPS Panel Monitor 

How does this asus VG VG23AH IPS Panel compare vs the LG D2343P TN Panel???


is this display AMD compatible? I know the LG is AMD compatible..


----------



## Myth (Jan 22, 2013)

Rockstar11 said:


> is this display AMD compatible? I know the LG is AMD compatible..



What are you saying ? 
A display unit has nothing to do with anything in the cabinet (processor) as long as it is receiving an input signal.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jan 22, 2013)

yup.
you only have to see whether the your monitor has the jack which is same as the display port on your mobo or graphics card
and that if your proccy or graphics card can handle the resolution..

please correct me if i'm wrong..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 22, 2013)

Myth said:


> What are you saying ?
> A display unit has nothing to do with anything in the cabinet (processor) as long as it is receiving an input signal.



i mean  AMD HD3D Technology


----------



## ico (Jan 22, 2013)

Rockstar11 said:


> i mean  AMD HD3D Technology


Recommended 3D Displays

Check there ^. LG Cinema 3D D2342P is mentioned.

Make sure the motherboard you buy has a HDMI port.

Don't worry, Asus F2A85-M-LE has a HDMI port. It is important for using AMD HD3D + a 3D monitor.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 22, 2013)

VG23AH IPS Panel 3D Monitor

Full HD 1080p 3D IPS LED-Backlit monitor with178° ultra-wide viewing angle and an instant 2D to 3D conversion hotkey

Full HD 1080p, 3D LED-backlit IPS monitor with 178° ultra-wide viewing angle
ASUS All-in 3D Technology with instant 2D to 3D conversion via a designated hotkey for immersive stereoscopic 3D visuals
Cinematic 3D home experience with an ultra-crisp and -smooth display, and audio from built-in 3W stereo speakers
Vivid colors performance with 80,000,000:1 ASUS Contrast Ratio and Splendid™ Video Intelligence Technology
Extensive connectivity with dual HDMI 1.4, single-link DVI and D-sub
A comfortable viewing experience with ergonomic design and the bundled ASUS 3D and 3D clip-on glasses

Features List:
3D enabled
23-inch LED-backlit IPS display
80,000,000:1 ASUS smart contrast ratio
Full 1080p HD native resolution
250 cd/㎡ display brightness
Trace free technology
Stereo speakers
5ms response time
HDMI signal input






LG D2342p TN Panel Monitor

The LG D2342P models a 3D-ready 23-inch widescreen super LED-backlit TN display with a 5,000,000:1 contrast ratio. The D2342P displays images and video with 1080p Full HD native resolution. Additional features include 250 cd/㎡ display brightness, a 5ms response time, as well as D-Sub, DVI-D, and HDMI signal inputs

Features List:
23-inch super LED-backlit TN display
3D enabled
Full 1080p HD native resolution
5,000,000:1 contrast ratio
250 cd/㎡ display brightness
5ms response time
HDMI signal input


ViewSonic V3D245

he V3D245 by ViewSonic models a 3D enabled 23.6-inch widescreen LED-backlit LCD display with a 20,000,000:1 dynamic contrast ratio. The V3D245 displays images and video with 1080p Full HD native resolution. Additional features include 300 cd/㎡ display brightness, built-in stereo speakers, a 2ms (GTG) response time, as well as DVI-D and HDMI 1.4 signal inputs.

Features List:
3D-ready
23.6-inch LED-backlit LCD display
20,000,000:1 dynamic contrast ratio
1080p Full HD native resolution
300 cd/㎡ display brightness
Stereo speakers
2ms response time
HDMI 1.4 signal input


----------



## ico (Jan 22, 2013)

It will still work. AMD HD3D works with any 3D TV/monitor as long as it is connected with HDMI.

btw, the video player should detect AMD HD3D.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 23, 2013)

ico said:


> It will still work. AMD HD3D works with any 3D TV/monitor as long as it is connected with HDMI.
> 
> btw, the video player should detect AMD HD3D.



thanks

but now i am really confused. which 3d monitor to buy..



Myth said:


> What are you saying ?
> A display unit has nothing to do with anything in the cabinet (processor) as long as it is receiving an input signal.



which one is better???

ASUS VG23AH IPS Panel 3D Monitor

IPS display 178° ultra-wide viewing angle (Viewing Angle (CR≧10) : 178°(H)/178°(V))
80,000,000:1 ASUS smart contrast ratio
audio from built-in 3W stereo speakers
instant 2D to 3D conversion hotkey
dual HDMI 1.4 ports

LG D2342P TN Panel 3D Monitor

TN display (Viewing Angle 170°/160°)
5,000,000:1 contrast ratio
250 cd/㎡ display brightness
Single HDMI input
Panel Surface Anti-Glare, 3H









ohh lg also have ips model

LG D2343P IPS Passive 3D Monitor

any idea about price and availability in india?


----------



## ico (Jan 24, 2013)

imo, you should give up on 3D. It is not really worth it. Eye strain. Just get a normal monitor and save money.


----------



## Myth (Jan 24, 2013)

^+1.
Wont the 3d glasses be a problem for someone wearing specs ?
Personally, I prefer 2d any day.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 24, 2013)

Go to any Sony Center and take the 3D demo for 20 minutes straight. Then decide 3D or not. Personally I hate 3D.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 24, 2013)

For passive 3D, the eye strain problem isn't there, that is the problem with the Active 3D glasses. Ico, are you sure that AMD HD3D will work with any 3D display with HDMI? AFAIK, you need support from either ez3D or Tridef 3D software for running games.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 24, 2013)

ico said:


> imo, you should give up on 3D. It is not really worth it. Eye strain. Just get a normal monitor and save money.



eye strain in passive 3D???? 

i want all rounder monitor.. thats why i want all features 3D LED FULL HD monitor.. iske baad main 5-6 saal tak new computer nahi lunga......

and i think its good for going IPS panel 3d monitor? compare to TN Panel 3d monitor?


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 24, 2013)

Passive 3D take the LG showroom tour for Active its Sony. As long as things dont go 4K in 3D,3D wont be what it is meant to be.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 24, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Passive 3D take the LG showroom tour for Active its Sony. As long as things dont go 4K in 3D,3D wont be what it is meant to be.



but here not have any showroom for demo


----------



## 101gamzer (Jan 24, 2013)

ico said:


> The biggest room heater ever was Pentium 4.



I had it for 8 years!!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 26, 2013)

LG D2343P IPS Passive 3D Monitor available or not?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 31, 2013)

ok going to buy LG D2343P IPS Passive 3D Monitor


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 4, 2013)

101gamzer said:


> I had it for 8 years!!



okk..


i am still searching good cabinet


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 4, 2013)

Rockstar11 said:


> okk..
> 
> 
> i am still searching good cabinet



For how much??(budget)


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 4, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> For how much??(budget)



2500rs


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 6, 2013)

LG 3D monitor use Tridef 3d.



What are the system requirements for TriDef 3D? 

Recommended System Requirements

 Intel® Core i5 or AMD Phenom™ II X4 CPU or better
 2GB RAM
 NVIDIA® GeForce® GTS 450[1] or AMD Radeon™ HD5750 or better
 500MB free disk space
 Windows® XP (SP3) (32 bit only)[2], Windows® Vista (32 bit only) or Windows® 7 (32 or 64 bit)
 DirectX 9.0c compatible sound card
 Internet connection
 DVD-ROM drive
 Network card
 DirectX 9.0c

Minimum System Requirements

 Intel® Core 2 Duo or AMD Athlon™ 64 X2 Dual-Core CPU or better
 1GB RAM
 NVIDIA® GeForce® 8600 GT[1] or ATI X1650 XT or better
 500MB free disk space
 Windows® XP (SP3) (32 bit only)[2], Windows® Vista (32 bit only) or Windows® 7 (32 or 64 bit)
 DirectX 9.0c compatible sound card
 Internet connection
 DVD-ROM drive
 Network card
 DirectX 9.0c

Notes:
Some 3D displays require AMD HD3D Technology and therefore cannot be used with NVIDIA graphics cards.
AMD HD3D Technology does not support Windows XP.




what if i buy INTEL chalega?

so please check and tell me.. i want sasta and tikao computer. 
also i want to save money.

Intel i3 3220 enough for 3d monitor?

Its simply OUTSTANDING. It has better Graphics (HD 2500), runs cooler (at only 55W) with Hyper threading. Windows 7 sees this as a quad core, with a rating of 7.2 which is more than enough for a 6k processor.
 I don't even close my applications now. they are always minimized and still it runs flawless.
 Paired it with a ASUS motherboard(B75) for 3.0 USB
 And 4gb Transcend RAM (brought from flipkart)


 AMD vs INTEL:
 I've researched a lot and was going for the FX 4100. but let me tell you. 
 The AMD Fx 4100 is much Faster BUT THE PERFORMANCE WILL DEGRADE WITH TIME AND EVENTUALLY DIE WITHIN 3 YEARS.
 But with intel you get a constant performance which is at par with fx 4100 and it can go on for more than 5-6 years.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 10, 2013)

ico said:


> imo, you should give up on 3D. It is not really worth it. Eye strain. Just get a normal monitor and save money.



i think you are right... i give up... ye Passive 3D ke chakar mein pc out of budget ho gaya hai..  

its not right time for buying  Passive 3D monitor. 




hey guys can i watch Stereoscopic 3D (Red/Blue Anaglyph) on normal LED Ips monitor? ( thinking to buy Dell 21.5 inch LED - S2240L )

please reply soon


----------



## ico (Feb 10, 2013)

Rockstar11 said:


> hey guys can i watch Stereoscopic 3D (Red/Blue Anaglyph) on normal LED Ips monitor? ( thinking to buy Dell 21.5 inch LED - S2240L )
> 
> please reply soon


Red/Blue Anaglyph will work but is crap.

btw, I have also purchased Dell S2240L. It is a great monitor.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 10, 2013)

okk thanks ico. 


now i want to buy normal pc 

what about this one?


Intel i3 3220   Rs. 7169

Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H  Rs. 4189

Dell 21.5 inch LED - S2240L  Rs. 9234

Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB Rs. 1736

WD Caviar Blue 500 GB Desktop Internal Hard Drive Rs. 3553


----------



## ico (Feb 10, 2013)

^ Buy A10-5800K + FM2 motherboard.

It is better than i3-3220.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 10, 2013)

ico said:


> ^ Buy A10-5800K + FM2 motherboard.
> 
> It is better than i3-3220.



but AMD pc  (A10-5800K) budget badha deta hai... 

need 8 gb ram
good cabinet - cooler etc..


so i am thinking to buy Intel pc


----------



## ico (Feb 10, 2013)

Rockstar11 said:


> but AMD pc  (A10-5800K) budget badha deta hai...
> 
> need 8 gb ram
> good cabinet - cooler etc..
> ...


Better to increase the budget honestly.

At least it will RUN games with good settings and resolution. Core i3 with IGP is pretty much useless. You're wasting your money if going on that route.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 10, 2013)

ico said:


> Better to increase the budget honestly.
> 
> At least it will RUN games with good settings and resolution. Core i3 with IGP is pretty much useless. You're wasting your money if going on that route.



now i dont want to spend more money 

what about intel i3 3225?  (HD 4000)



can intel i3 3220 (hd 2500) RUN this games with good settings and resolution???

Prince of Persia 2008 

PoP: The Forgotten Sands

GTA San Andreas

Max Payne 3

Assassin's Creed


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 10, 2013)

Rockstar11 said:


> now i dont want to spend more money
> 
> what about intel i3 3225?  (HD 4000)
> 
> ...



Nope. Apart from earlier POP titles, nothing will run.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 10, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Nope. Apart from earlier POP titles, nothing will run.


thanks for the reply

i have completed earlier POP titles.

i want to play this. 

Prince of Persia 2008 

PoP: The Forgotten Sands

can intel i3 3225 (HD 4000) Run ?


----------



## Minion (Feb 10, 2013)

Rockstar11 said:


> guys wht about this AMD  config.???
> 
> PROCESSOR - AMD A10-5800K @Rs 8400
> 
> ...



Go with this you don't need cooler,go with normal full HD monitor and 8gb ram it will come within your budget.


----------



## ico (Feb 10, 2013)

There are cheap motherboards available for A10-5800K.

example, MSI FM2-A55M-E33 @ Rs. 3700.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 10, 2013)

Minion said:


> Go with this you don't need cooler,go with normal full HD monitor and 8gb ram it will come within your budget.



now i dont want to go with AMD config.


----------



## ico (Feb 10, 2013)

Rockstar11 said:


> now i dont want to go with AMD config.


What's the reason?

You want to spend and get less?

A10-5800K is equal to i3-3220 CPU wise. And much much much faster GPU wise. Choice is clear in your budget.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 10, 2013)

ico said:


> What's the reason?
> 
> You want to spend and get less?
> 
> A10-5800K is equal to i3-3220 CPU wise. And much much much faster GPU wise. Choice is clear in your budget.



after reading some user comments on Flipkart and some of my friends also tell me not to buy AMD

AMD Faster BUT THE PERFORMANCE WILL DEGRADE WITH TIME AND EVENTUALLY DIE WITHIN 3 YEARS.
But with intel you get a constant performance it can go on for more than 5-6 years


 i3-3220 will not only give you better performance, but very cooler  (at only 55W) use less power, and it should save you money.


----------



## ico (Feb 10, 2013)

Rockstar11 said:


> after reading some user comments on Flipkart and some of my friends also tell me not to buy AMD
> 
> *AMD Faster BUT THE PERFORMANCE WILL DEGRADE WITH TIME AND EVENTUALLY DIE WITHIN 3 YEARS.
> But with intel you get a constant performance it can go on for more than 5-6 years*
> ...


There is nothing like that.

Stop reading comments by idiots and stop listening to idiots.

Read the links below:

Intel i3-3220's graphics are Intel HD 2500. It is slower than HD 3000 in Core i3-2105. CPU wise both i3-3220 and 2105 have same performance, bar 2-3% difference.

GPU performance - going to be more than twice of Core i3-3220.
Batman: Arkham City : AMD Desktop Trinity Update: Now With Core i3 And A8-3870K
World of Warcraft: Cataclysm : AMD Desktop Trinity Update: Now With Core i3 And A8-3870K
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim : AMD Desktop Trinity Update: Now With Core i3 And A8-3870K

CPU performance - faster in multithreaded, slower in single threaded.
Benchmark Results: Content Creation : AMD Desktop Trinity Update: Now With Core i3 And A8-3870K
Benchmark Results: Adobe CS5 And 6 : AMD Desktop Trinity Update: Now With Core i3 And A8-3870K
Benchmark Results: File Compression : AMD Desktop Trinity Update: Now With Core i3 And A8-3870K
Benchmark Results: Media Encoding : AMD Desktop Trinity Update: Now With Core i3 And A8-3870K

Power consumption argument is null and void since most PCs run at idle. At idle Trinity consumes rather less power than i3-3220. At FULL LOAD Trinity will consume ~40 watts more. i3-3220 will only save you one Domino's pizza in ONE year (0.04 kWh * 8 hours * 365 days =  116.8 units of power) while giving you considerably less gaming performance and equal CPU performance.

*And guess what, no one ever runs their CPU at full load for 8 hours every day of a year. Most people run at idle and Trinity consumes less or equal power at idle. SO, NO PIZZA FOR YOU. *

I'm suggesting you what is right in your budget. Since you will not be spending on a discrete GPU in future.

I'm running an AMD A8-3870K machine (look in my signature). *I'm not telling you to buy only and only A10-5800K. I'm just telling you to clear your head from misconceptions and false information.* It is your money afterall.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 11, 2013)

ico said:


> There is nothing like that.
> 
> Stop reading comments by idiots and stop listening to idiots.
> 
> ...



thanks a lot for the info in details and links. 

so no free pizza 


okk some more questions

future upgrade in AMD  A10-5800K ? 

what about i3-3225 (HD 4000) ??

and what if i buy graphic card may be in future ? so intel pc is best?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 11, 2013)

Rockstar11 said:


> thanks for the reply
> 
> i have completed earlier POP titles.
> 
> ...



All HD4000 aren't clocked same, so variable performances. Marketing.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 11, 2013)

Regarding future upgrade for A10-5800K, the upcoming richland series APU will be supported in the existing FM2 socket Motherboard.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 13, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> All HD4000 aren't clocked same, so variable performances. Marketing.



hmmm.....



Cilus said:


> Regarding future upgrade for A10-5800K, the upcoming richland series APU will be supported in the existing FM2 socket Motherboard.



hmm thanks


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 13, 2013)

whats current price of i3-3225 ??


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 25, 2013)

i3-3225 current price plz???


----------



## logout20 (Mar 2, 2013)

my suggestion is if you really want to go for intel go for i5 if you can....

i3-3225 = 13000..what you will get = Dual-Core Processor 3.3 GHz..

AMD FM2 Series A10-5800K =11000  Four-Core Desktop Processor 3.8GHz \ 4.2GHz Turbo CPU FASTEST CPU\ GPU


3 YEARS WARRANTY BY AMD ALL ACROSS INDIA


currently my brother using a10-5800k .....17 hours lagatar {browsing,hd movies,video conversion etc}...i've checked the temperature after uses = 40 c max....


prices are from ebay..


*i want sasta and tikao computer. 
also i want to save money.*

friendly sugg..saste ke chakkar me mat jao.....see if you buy a cheap product for 100 rs and it fails when you rely on it...tab sirf 100 rs hi nahi jayega,time bhi jayega....

but if you go for a branded one ...you can rely on it....



ico said:


> There is nothing like that.
> 
> Stop reading comments by idiots and stop listening to idiots.
> 
> ...



Thnx Man...it actually cleared my doubts.why dont you create guide this those psu guides..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 2, 2013)

I think this might satisfy your needs:

Intel Core i3 3225 -6000,
Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H -4000,
Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 4GB -1500,
Corsair CX430 v2 -2800,
NZXT Source 210 Elite -2900,
Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW -1000,
WD Caviar Blue 500GB -3100,
Dell 20" IN2030M LED -6400,
Logitech Gaming Combo G100 -1600.

TOTAL -29,300.


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2013)

^^ well, Core i3-3225 is Rs. 7500+. Not available for Rs. 6000 anywhere.

Going for it will be stupidity if you are not adding discrete GPU as  as A10-5800K is better in every way for an average guy.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 2, 2013)

ico said:


> ^^ well, Core i3-3225 is Rs. 7500+. Not available for Rs. 6000 anywhere.
> 
> Going for it will be stupidity if you are not adding discrete GPU as  as A10-5800K is better in every way for an average guy.



Well then here's an alternative and best config:

AMD A10-5800K -8500,
Asus F2A55-M-LE -4790,
Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 4GB -1500,
Corsair CX430 v2 -2800,
NZXT Source 210 Elite -2900,
Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW -1000,
WD Caviar Blue 500GB -3100,
Dell 20" IN2030M LED -6400,
Logitech Gaming Combo G100 -1600.

TOTAL -32,590.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 25, 2013)

logout20 said:


> my suggestion is if you really want to go for intel go for i5 if you can....
> 
> i3-3225 = 13000..what you will get = Dual-Core Processor 3.3 GHz..
> 
> ...



thanks


----------

